# Legal requirements for Clovis, CA



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, I think I got it figured out?

I formed a LLC through Legal Zoom and I just received a copy of the paperwork that was filed with the Sec of State with my LLC Id#

I'm in the process of getting my Sellers Permit and my EIN

The only thing left is the Business License for the City of Clovis.

And then I'm done right?..........

I was confused about the DBA and Ficticious Name Statement but then I found the following:

"If you are the shareholder / owner of a corporation, LLC, or other state registered limited entity, the legal name is the name on the face of the filed articles / certificate. Other than corporate state created entities, the legal name of the owner is the personal name of the business owner or owners. Starting business operations in () and even opening a bank account under any name other than your legal name requires a DBA filing."

I am doing business under my LLC name so no need for a Ficticious Name Statement... right?

I also got a form for EDD to get a EDD Account Number but since I do not have employees, I don't need to apply for that now.

Every thing I sell will be sold through my LLC but I will be selling different Brands. Like a kid's line, girly line, old fart line, etc.

Since everything is sold through the LLC, I just have to copyright my designs right?


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I should also say that I did a search on this forum and read a lot of threads but most of the advice will say that different states, counties, etc have different requirements.

I thought that if I narrowed it down to California and a City it might be of use to someone else. : )


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

hey Dog.. I used to spend my summers in Clovis.. when I was young.. (many many moons ago).. my grandma lived across the street from some elementary school.. and I would stay with her during the summer..

I know clovis has really grown since back then.. .. but boy those were the days.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You are good to go for CA. You don't need a dba unless you are doing business under a different name than your LLC. You don't need an EDD number until you have $100 in payroll. 

Once you have yoru articles of agreement, you should get a bank account, look at credit unions, you can probably get a free account with them. We did. 

Good going.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> hey Dog.. I used to spend my summers in Clovis.. when I was young.. (many many moons ago).. my grandma lived across the street from some elementary school.. and I would stay with her during the summer..
> 
> I know clovis has really grown since back then.. .. but boy those were the days.


 
Ya, it's changed a lot but Clovis still has that cowboy feel. People still hold the door for you here.....and I like the 80 degree summer nights : )


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

binki said:


> You are good to go for CA. You don't need a dba unless you are doing business under a different name than your LLC. You don't need an EDD number until you have $100 in payroll.
> 
> Once you have yoru articles of agreement, you should get a bank account, look at credit unions, you can probably get a free account with them. We did.
> 
> Good going.


 
Thank you Fred! How did the name binki come about?

After I posted I was thinking a lot about the DBA thing. If I advertise my LLC as mycompany . com, not my companyLLC . com,k etc., if I should do a DBA for every variation?

Maybe I'm just over thinking things? : )


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

LittleDogy said:


> Ya, it's changed a lot but Clovis still has that cowboy feel. People still hold the door for you here.....and I like the 80 degree summer nights : )


lol.. I remember some nights where it was in
the 90's.. It gets hot there i know..


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> lol.. I remember some nights where it was in
> the 90's.. It gets hot there i know..


Ya, a 90 degree night feels much better than the 114 degree day that just ended : )


RE the LLc, Even though I over use the search function on this forum (Is that possible?), I'm still confused about:

Trademark
Registered
Copyright
etc.

I will be set up like "Big Dog"

Big Dog is sold by The Walking Holdings Company. 

So what gets copyrighted, registered and trademarked with the Walking Holdings Company?

When I go to the Big Dog website, I see that Big Dog has a Circled R for registered. What does that mean? Does that mean that they registered the copyright?

What about their name The Walking Holdings Company? Is that name trademarked, copyrighted or registered? 

And then The Walking Holdings Company copyrighted, trade marked or registered Big Dog? 

What does The Walking Company have to do for each line that they might sell. For instance, what if they start selling a new line called.....Big Lumber or whatever..... What do they do to proctect their new line?

And maybe I'm confused over the use of the word Brand?

Can The Walking Holding Company sell two brands like Big Dog and Big Lumber or are those called two lines?

And the Brand would be the name of the company which is The Walking Holdings Company.

Hopefully I'm making some sense???


----------

